# Firefox Bookmarks



## Netzwerkidi (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, *vorhandene Bookmarks zu ergänzen* durch den Import eines json-Files mit Bookmarks? 
Momentan gibt es m. W. nur die Möglichkeit, den vorhandenen Bookmark-File zu überschreiben.

LG
Peter


----------

